
Debian Won Linux Journal's Readers' Choice Award for Best Linux Distribution - fiveFeet
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/best-linux-distribution
======
bifrost
"nearly 10,000 readers voted"

When I'm in a room full of linux users, maybe 5% are Debian users, I'm going
to guess the poll was pumped up...

~~~
qbrass
I'm guessing type of Linux users that gather in rooms is different than the
type that fill out online polls.

------
ggm
Thats not news! thats facts!

news is 'man bites dog' -if they'd voted _alpine_ as the best linux
distribution that would be news (I don't use it. I use debian. I do wonder
what the impact of docker will be on the actual kernel-invariant deployments
because at the core, UNIX is about a kernel as much as userspace, but distro
is mostly about userspace)

